# Anybody any links to example scans from Veho VFS-008?



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

Has anybody used or know any links to example scans by the Veho VFS-008 stand alone film scanner? 

This is the beast 







http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Veho-VFS-008-...0527339914?pt=UK_Scanners&hash=item1c0ffd418a

Apparently it does acceptable scans to 1024x768 and then they start to become fuzzy or grainy. It would be interesting to see some actual scans to get an idea. 1024x768 is probably the minimum scan resolution for web use nowadays?

This is from a veho scanner type not known. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/caecilia_metella/3848019095/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

Yep, I've got one, not that model though, mine is the VFS-004.

I am just a snapper not a 'keen' photographer and this was scanned from a colour neg quickly on default settings:


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

I may have scaled the image down in order to upload it as an attachment at the time it was scanned though.

e2a: you probably need someone with more interest in photography to show examples and give opinions.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

Out of curiosity I fished out the original print (5" x 4" glossy by Kodak) and the scan is well fuzzy in comparison.

e2a:  having said that, its a lot brighter too.  I guess I would have to scan it a number of times with different settings to see what happens.


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I may have scaled the image down in order to upload it as an attachment at the time it was scanned though.
> 
> e2a: you probably need someone with more interest in photography to show examples and give opinions.


 
It is not bad for an image for use on the internet or print maybe up to A4. I think a lot of so called  'keen' photographer get hooked on resolution and quality when in 99% of cases the photo is never enlarged beyond 6x4". I can see there may be for me an issue with cropping scans. I will have to wait and see if anybody else has any full negative scans. I was after a quick solution to scan loads of slides cheaply and without using a computer.


----------



## miss minnie (Jan 8, 2011)

I bought it to scan 30 year old b&w negs of the punk days.  They are fuzzy, scratched, stained and mostly taken in a state of inebriation so I hadn't really noticed the scan quality!


----------



## stowpirate (Jan 8, 2011)

miss minnie said:


> I bought it to scan 30 year old b&w negs of the punk days.  They are fuzzy, scratched, stained and mostly taken in a state of inebriation so I hadn't really noticed the scan quality!



I am interested in seeing a few scans 

This appears to be a similar device

http://www.pixmonix.com/reviews/vupoint-film-scanner.php

& another review

http://keanespics.com/scantest.htm


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 9, 2011)

I just bought one and am so far pleased with it. It is really quick you scan a whole film in less than five minutes! I need to try some colour film and slides next. I can see this being useful if you want to do own developing and scanning on holiday.

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5055/5430185637_e89037735e_o.jpg

Full scan is a tad unsharp but OK at less than A4 size printing.


Here is a set of scans I did yesterday

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sovietcamera/sets/72157626016738686/


----------



## cm1 (Feb 20, 2011)

i am the photographer who took the shot linked in stowpirate's post; it has not undergone and post-processing manipulation


----------



## FunkyUK (Feb 23, 2011)

These things aren't strictly scanners, but a cheap digital camera in a box with a backlit light source.  I have a similar thing from Maplin - it's reasonable, and gets your negs into jpeg, but barely compares to a real scanner.  Nice Article here if you can get hold of an old bowens illumitran or backlit copystand cheaply....  http://www.bjp-online.com/british-journal-of-photography/report/1934699/hybrid-copy


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 27, 2011)

cm1 said:


> i am the photographer who took the shot linked in stowpirate's post; it has not undergone and post-processing manipulation



Thanks for the further information I have altered the link text as requested. I have been using my Veho scanner a lot as it is so quick to use compared to a conventional negative scanner and the quality is not that bad.


----------

